# Time to Fall Back....Daylight Savings Time Again



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2014)

I'll be setting my clocks back before bed tonight for daylight savings, don't forget to change yours if you need to!  http://abcnews.go.com/Health/tips-fall-back-daylight-saving-time-2014/story?id=26602222


----------



## Justme (Nov 1, 2014)

We did ours last week here in the UK.


----------



## Kitties (Nov 1, 2014)

Yay. I want my hour back!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder - I was just wondering today when to set everything back.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 1, 2014)

Shoot...this mean I got to go to the attic again and get all those clocks still an hour behind and replace those with an hour ahead clocks.
There's got to be a better way to all this moving crap.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 1, 2014)

I think I'll move to Arizona. Seems they've got the brains to NOT change.  Do we REALLY need it now?
I can understand why it came about originally (for schools and farmers) but now I don't think we ALL need it.
Let the schools and farmers change their own clocks and leave the rest of us alone!  I have spoken !


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 1, 2014)

Back in the late '70's I had picked up dozens of old mantle and wall clocks, beautiful pieces of art, at a local auction and, for some reason no doubt inspired by my feeble brain, decided to start collecting and restoring old clocks as a hobby.

Within months my apartment was filled to the brim with clocks on the walls, clocks on tables, clocks on shelves, clocks, clocks, clocks! I had them all synchronized too (thank you, OCD!) so they all struck at exactly the same time. There were over 50 clocks all ticking away merrily and I even managed to sleep through their gonging at night.

... then came the time change. 

I had to take a day off from work just to recalibrate my collection. I broke the mainspring on one in the process.

In what seemed to be just a few months later I had to repeat the process, in reverse.



Soon after the third repetition of this horrible task I decided to sell the clocks and take up collecting matchbook covers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Shoot...this mean I got to go to the attic again and get all those clocks still an hour behind and replace those with an hour ahead clocks.
> There's got to be a better way to all this moving crap.



Only easier way Davey is to move into the attic for a few months, till this whole thing blows over. layful:



SifuPhil said:


> Within months my apartment was filled to the brim with clocks on the walls, clocks on tables, clocks on shelves, clocks, clocks, clocks! I had them all synchronized too (thank you, OCD!) so they all struck at exactly the same time. There were over 50 clocks all ticking away merrily and I even managed to sleep through their gonging at night.
> 
> ... then came the time change.
> Soon after the third repetition of this horrible task I decided to sell the clocks and take up collecting matchbook covers.



LOL, Phil, it is a pain to change the clocks, I can imagine how it was for you.  Thankfully, I'm not anal enough to worry about a clock in one room exactly matching one in another, good thing you switched to matchbooks....healthier for the ol' noodle.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2014)

Our clocks went back an hour LAST Sunday...how odd that clocks go back on different dates in some places..is it because you folks have different time zones within the same country, (the USA), ? whereas we only have one in the UK? Anyone know?


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2014)

I hate this time of year. Now, not only is it cold in the morning, it's pitch black outside too. Hard to drag yourself out of bed.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 2, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Our clocks went back an hour LAST Sunday...how odd that clocks go back on different dates in some places..is it because you folks have different time zones within the same country, (the USA), ? whereas we only have one in the UK? Anyone know?



Not sure, but I believe it's because you're on European Union time - your summertime goes from the _last_ Sunday in March until the _last_ Sunday in October (and you change your clocks at 1AM, whereas we do it at 2AM).

We do the _second_ Sunday in March and the _first_ Sunday in November.

Confusing, I know.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2014)

It is definitely confusing PHIL...  we're actually on GMT ( greenwich mean time) and have just moved the clocks back from BST ( British summer time) 

This is interesting..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenwich_Mean_Time


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 2, 2014)

so I woke up early like always and thought I might as well get up......looked at the clock and  it's too early than I remembered its even worse....oh well i'll take a nap later.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 2, 2014)

Me too ronaldj. The clock on the wall changed but my internal clock didn't.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Our clocks went back an hour LAST Sunday...how odd that clocks go back on different dates in some places..is it because you folks have different time zones within the same country, (the USA), ? whereas we only have one in the UK? Anyone know?



Holly, same date, but they keep changing that date over the years. .. The US has four time zones ..  Eastern, Central, Mountain and Pacific.  And then  Alaska and Hawaii are in different zones too.  The time zones are a constant hassle to figure out!

And I'm with Falcon ... for me, living in Arizona was much easier on the fingers and brain adjustment!   Arizona and some places in Michigan, and some Indian reservations (?) never change their clocks.  .. not sure if any of that has changed over the years..


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 2, 2014)

Not hubby and I.   WE are not changing our clocks until tonight.  I don't need the extra hour on Sunday morning, I need it on Monday morning.   So we are still on DST for another 12 hours.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Not hubby and I.   WE are not changing our clocks until tonight.  I don't need the extra hour on Sunday morning, I need it on Monday morning.   So we are still on DST for another 12 hours.



I did just the opposite ..  changed them all on Saturday morning,  to get used to the 'feel'  of the change ...lol


----------



## Pappy (Nov 2, 2014)

The clock one reminds me of Phil's statement.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 2, 2014)

I have two clocks that I have to actually turn the hands on...but at least they operate on batteries. Each of them is hung over a doorway, which necessitates getting out the step ladder to fetch them down, reset, then hang up again. Took care of it this morning. And reset the digital clock on the coffee pot. The phone, laptop and TV all reset themselves.

What on earth did we do in the olden days when we had to actually wind up the clocks every day?


----------

